# "Out of Range" Monitor



## Ranter (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a nice but old westinghouse digital electronics l26nw monitor and i got a new pc with a GeForce gtx 570 vid card but my monitor gives me an "Out Of Range" red notice while booting, then it turns on as if nothing is wrong at windows startup. Anyone know of a way to fix this???


----------



## CrazyMike (Oct 21, 2011)

Just means that your resolution is set to higher than the monitors rating.

I would first double check what all your settings are at, video card control panel and windows. Along with updating your drivers. 

Also check the settings on the monitor itself. 

(just going by what happened to me).


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 21, 2011)

Boot to safe mode and change the resolution to what the monitor supports and then reboot in regular mode.  Also could be the refresh rate is set incorrectly.


----------



## Ranter (Oct 21, 2011)

the problem happens only during the booting process then it goes away and the monitor functions. I cant go into bios, but i can play video games just fine. Playing with refresh rate and resolution seems to only effect what happens when windows loads up, but changes nothing during booting thus it doesnt appear to do anything to resolve the problem.


----------



## m4l1c1ou5 (Oct 21, 2011)

This happens to me as well, but my screen is fairly new and gets very good resolution as compared to my older model computer. It seems to happen because the screen is not meant for the model of computer most likely because when the computer goes black screen to load, the screen thinks the machine has been powered off and acts as if it were disconnected. I'm not entirely sure. I just know it has happened to me multiple times.


----------



## dsgarcia (Oct 22, 2011)

Actually the issue is that your GTX 570 displays the BIOS/POST screens in a resolution that your monitor does not support. I am an IT Technician at a large organization and I have seen this problem before. I don't believe there is anyway to fix it to be honest.


----------



## linkin (Oct 22, 2011)

What connection type are you using? Analogue or Digital?


----------



## Ranter (Oct 23, 2011)

linkin said:


> What connection type are you using? Analogue or Digital?



i had no idea it was even possible to have an analogue conection for a pc monitor, to be honest i have no clue which one i am using how would i check?


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,

Got the exact same problem here , with a GTX570 and Cibox 19" supporting 1200*1000 at 60Hz. 
Nvdia and windows resolution setting are set to this native resolution and frequency, but still i got an "out of range" all along the startup.
Connected via HDMI (card)<=>  VGA (screen) .


----------



## linkin (Nov 5, 2011)

I think I see what the problem is here.

Your BIOS' might be set up to use onboard video during boot, and you can only change that option in the BIOS.

Second option is that the screen doesn't support whatever resolution the BIOS is using (correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe it is either 800x600 or 640x480)


----------



## Brother_Azrael (Nov 5, 2011)

Well if the screen was faulty, i guess it wouldnt work with another card but it worked with my HD4870 before.


----------

